# Tiere für den Miniteich



## zieGelstein (10. Juni 2011)

Welche Tiere kann ich in einen Minniteich setzen, um sich wohl zu fühlen.
Es sind schon ganz viele Mückenlarven darin. Wie bekomme ich die wieder raus.
Der Minniteich 250 l haben wir erst vor 2 Wochen angelegt. 
Brauch ich da auch einen Filter und Pumpe?
Der Verkäufer wollte mir gleich beides verkaufen!
Ich habe aber gelesen durch Wasserpflanzen wäre das nicht nötig!
Was mach ich denn jetzt. Fische oder keine, Filter oder keinen?


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: welche tiere im 250 liter teich*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

in ein solches Teichlein, gehört nur, was selbst hinein krabbelt. (Und schon gar keine Fische).

Wenn Du ein aktues Problem mit Mückenlarven hast (das sich meistens von alleine löst ), dann hast Du drei Möglichkeiten: ein kleines Wasserspiel, dass die Oberfläche bewegt oder Du zerstörst die Oberflächenspannung mit zwei Tröpfchen Spülmittel oder Du nimmst Neudomück von Neudorff.


----------



## zieGelstein (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Danke für die Antwort! Also kann ich keine Fische einsetzen. Da wird meine Tochter traurig sein! Naja,
dann brauch ich doch auch kein Filter, oder?:?
Und die Mückenlarven hauen wirklich ab durch ein Wasserspiel?


----------



## pema (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo ziegelstein,
Mückenlarven sind immer die ersten Besiedler. Hatte ich letztes Jahr nach der Neuanlage meines Teiches auch sofort in Unmengen. Mehr Mückenstiche als normal hatte ich allerdings letztes Jahr nicht
Dieses Jahr sieht es schon völlig anders aus. Mückenlarven sehe ich so gut wie keine mehr, dafür aber viele andere Insekten, die gerne Mückenlarven fressen. So wird sich das sicher bei dir auch entwickeln.

Für Fische ist dein Teich zu klein. Dagegen spricht schon die geringe Tiefe. Im Winter würden die Fische ggf. einfrieren. Was man wohl machen kann, ist Guppys o.ä. einzusetzen. Allerdings musst du die spätestens im Herbst wieder rausfangen und in ein Aquarium setzen. Sonst erfrieren sie. Und das komplette Rausfangen dieser kleinen Fische aus einem Miniteich kann so gut wie unmöglich sein.
Ohne Fische brauchst du auch keinen Filter.
Deine Tochter wird sich noch wundern, was es alles in eurem Teich zu sehen geben wird. Spätestens wenn der erste Frosch sich einfindet, werden Fische uninterssant
petra


----------



## zieGelstein (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo Petra,
Also benötige ich keinen Filter !
Und wie ist das mit dem Wasserspiel? Gehen die Mückenlarven also von alleine weg?
Oder soll ich da wirklich Spüli ins Wasser machen?
Anja


----------



## pema (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo Anja,
also meiner Meinung nach benötigst du keinen Filter. Du hast ja keine Fische, deren Kot und überschüssiges Futter den Teichhaushalt durcheinanderbringen könnten.
Das Wasserspiel (also der kleine Springbrunnen) ist reine Geschmackssache. Ob sich die Anschaffung nur wegen der paar (oder tausenden von) Mückenlarven lohnt, ist die Frage. Wie geschrieben: erst kommen die Mückenlarven, dann die Tiere, die sie zu fressen gern haben:evil
Tja, mit den Spüli: in meinen Teich würde ich kein Spüli kippen. Aber offensichtlich gibt es andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen.
petra


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

ich habe ja auch nicht von einer Flasche Spüli gesprochen sondern von ein, zwei Tropfen. Lediglich um die Oberflächenspannung zu zerstören. Das rechnet mal auf 250 l Wasser um...

Das Wasserspiel ist auf Dauer natürlich hübscher. Übrigens habe ich sogar im Miniteich ohne Bewegung keine Mücken....( Die züchte ich, wie die meisten, in der Regentonne  )


----------



## pema (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo Christine,
ich hab' eben gleich mal die menschliche Devise:'viel hilft viel' mit einkalkuliert
petra


----------



## zieGelstein (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo Alle,
Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps 
Werde jetzt einfach mal abwarten was passiert.
Lg Anja


----------



## pema (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo Anja,
das wird die beste Lösung sein
petra


----------



## Winnie62 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Huhu

auch wenns gleich wieder Haue gibt, ich halte Fische in meinem 450 Liter Teich.

Als kleiner Tipp für dich: beschäftige dich mal ein bißerl mit den Grundlagen der Aquaristik, wenn du das getan hast läßt du eine kleine Guppy Männer WG einziehen.

Warum ne Männer WG?...........weil die sich dann nicht vermehren . Wenn du 5 reinsetzt brauchst du auch nur 5 wieder rausfangen. Abgesehen davon lassen sich Guppymänner recht leicht wieder abkeschern, die sind so neugierig und verfressen das die schon fast von selber ins Netz schwimmen.

Abzuklären wäre nur, wohin mit den Tieren wenns kälter wird. Vorher abklären ob der Zoohändler sie nach der Saison zurücknimmt, evtl. gibts nen Aquarienverein in deiner Nähe, der die Tiere dann überwintert oder auf ner Börse verkauft.

Wenn man schöne Stämme von Endler Guppies nimmt, sind die später meist ganz gut wieder abzusetzen, aber vorsicht, evtl. kommst du auch auf die Idee dir ein kleines Aquarium selber anzuschaffen wo die Jungs dann überwintern, Suchtgefahr 

Liebe Grüße
Winnie

Tante Edith sagt: aber bitte keine Goldies o.ä. Es eignen sich für so ein Teichlein wirklich nur kleine Fische.


----------



## zieGelstein (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Oh, das hört sich ja ganz gut an
Meine große Tochter wünscht sich zum Geburtstag ein Aquarium.
Wenn das klappt könnt ich's jawirklich probieren mit diesen
Minnifischen .
Dann brauch ich aber wieder Pumpe und Filter oder ???


----------



## pema (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo Ziegelstein,
wenn du nur 5 Guppymännchen in 250L Wasser hälst, brauchst du weder Pumpe noch Filter. Allerdings solltest du die Fische auch nicht füttern - brauchst du auch nicht, gibt ja genug Mückenlarven bei dir

Das Winterproblem bleibt allerdings bestehen. Die Fische müssen rausgefangen und in ein schon eingelaufenes Aquarium umgesetzt werden. Und obwohl Winnie sagt, dass es einfach wäre: ich habe da schon andere Erfahrungen machen müssen.
petra


----------



## Winnie62 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hiho

das stimmt allerdings, 5 Guppies brauchen da keine weitere Technik.

Füttern brauchst du die Guppies im Teich auch nicht, genug Mücken und sonstwas. Als vertrauensbildende Massnahme ist ab un an mal ein gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz bißchen Futter ganz sinnvoll (also wirklich nur 2-4 Krümel)

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## zieGelstein (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Hallo, 
na dann werden wir mal eine Männer WG von Guppys in den kleinen
Miniteich  einziehen lassen!
Wir werden aber erst abklären ob meine Tochter ein Aquarium bekommt oder
die Zoohandlung fragen ob sie dort überwintern können!
Gruß Anja und danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Winnie62 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere für den Miniteich*

Feinfein

gugg mal das du gute endler bekommst oder wingei, letztere sind der Wildform am ähnlichsten und *härter*.

Viel Glück und viel Freude.

Liebe Grüße Winnie


----------

